# Une question importante ...



## louis776 (13 Décembre 2010)

Salut a tous !

J'ai depuis hier un NetBook et je suis prêt a installer Linux mint dessus (j'ai testé avec ma clé USB et ça marche très bien)...

Mais j'ai une question a laquelle vous pourrez sans doutes répondre facilement : si j'installe Linux mint, est ce que je pourrais retourner sur Windows lorsque j'en ai envie ?

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2010)

Sans aucun doute. Généralement ces systèmes sont vendus avec une mini-partition comprenant le système prêt à être réinstallé : il te suffit de ne pas la détruire.

Sans compter que tu dois bien avoir un support (CD, clef USB) pour la réinstallation.


----------



## louis776 (13 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Sans aucun doute [...] pour la réinstallation.



Merci pour la réponse !!

Mais ce que je cherche à faire, c'est pouvoir choisir mon système d'exploitation quand j'allume mon ordinateur...

Est ce que ceci est possible ? J'ai peur ...


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2010)

Ca s'appelle un double boot, fais une recherche


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2010)

Une méthode simple :
- réinstaller Ouinedoze en créant deux partitions au moins (genre fifty-fifty)
- installer Linux dans la seconde partition

En installant Linux, cela installera (il suffit de confirmer) un _boot loader_ (démarreur, si on veut) avec un menu des systèmes disponibles, dont Ouinedoze.

Tout simple, quoi.


----------



## edd72 (14 Décembre 2010)

Pas besoin de reinstaller Windows (il y est Windows sur sa machine)

A l'installation d'un Linux tu peux faire ton partitionnement (et même les distributions t'en proposent souvent un qui préserve ton Windows) -vérifie quand même ce qui t'est proposé-. Quant au gestionnaire de boot (Lilo, Grub...), ça se fait aussi tout seul sur les distributions bien foutues depuis quasi 10 ans.
Ensuite, il est probable que le boot par défaut soit positionné sur "Linux" donc si tu veux que quand tu ne choisi rien ce soit ton Windows qui est lancé (après une durée définie), tu auras juste à changer celà dans le fichier de config.

Mais bon, je suis sûr qu'ici on pourra te guider complétement: http://www.linuxmint-fr.org/forum/categories.html
(pourquoi Linux Mint au fait? c'est quoi cette distro??)


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2010)

Certes mais je préconise _quand même_ la réinstallation de Ouinedoze pour deux raisons :
- c'est toujours bien de savoir le faire
- c'est bien plus facile ainsi de déterminer les tailles de partitions que l'on souhaite (sans défragmentation...)


----------



## edd72 (14 Décembre 2010)

Ca me parait une perte de temps (pour avoir été utilisateur PC Windows et Linux (Mandrake, Suse, Fedora Core, Ubuntu...)), la défragmentation nécessaire si'il y a (sa machine est neuve et fraichement installée, il l'a depuis hier...) est effectué durant le partitionnement lors de l'install de Linux....
Une réinstall de Windows, avec les drivers, etc. va prendre très largement plus d'une heure... (la défrag, s'il y a lieu, non; ça se defragmente très bien et assez vite le NTFS -pas comme le HFS+ quand il est fragmenté-)

Disons qu'en répondant à sa question, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de rajouter des étapes, longues qui plus est...
(pour des raisons hors sujet: savoir le faire?? Ah ben faudrait aussi démonter le disque dur et le remettre avant de songer à ce double-boot, comme ça, juste pour "savoir le faire"...)

Mais bon, ça reste faisable de reinstaller Windows pour rien.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2010)

Je pars en général du principe que, en mode panique (disque dur en rade et travail urgent à faire d'où réinstallation et récupération de données) on n'est pas efficace.
Donc qu'avoir testé et vérifié un mode opératoire en mode tranquille est toujours bénéfique.

Et il est vrai que, c'est personnel, systématiquement tout nouvel ordinateur de la maisonnée est entièrement reformaté, réinstallé avec le minimum syndical et une partition "Master". Je suis _un peu_ maniaque.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je pars en général du principe que, en mode panique (disque dur en rade et travail urgent à faire d'où réinstallation et récupération de données) on n'est pas efficace.
> Donc qu'avoir testé et vérifié un mode opératoire en mode tranquille est toujours bénéfique.
> 
> Et il est vrai que, c'est personnel, systématiquement tout nouvel ordinateur de la maisonnée est entièrement reformaté, réinstallé avec le minimum syndical et une partition "Master". Je suis _un peu_ maniaque.




Expérience faite, 

Les Mac que j'ai eu ont tous été re-formatés et remis à neuf au bout de 15 jours, le dernier fonctionne nickel depuis 2 ans, celui de mon fils n'a pas été re-formaté.

La seule machine sous Windows qui n'a pas été re-formatée d'entrée, c'est celle livrée avec Windows 7, elle tourne sans problème. 

Quand une machine neuve (après tests) ne tourne pas correctement, il vaut mieux tout refaire, en plus je suis adepte des comptes administrateur, utilisateurs, invités. C'est une excellente mesure de sécurité.


----------



## louis776 (14 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

En effet, lorseque j'installe Linux Mint, on me propose de choisir mon OS au demarage !


----------

